
Ask HN: Do you purge your social media content? - rayraegah
Also, what&#x27;s your stance on deleting social media history?
======
CM30
No, not really. I do tend to keep personal information off social media sites,
but I don't go back and delete content. Honestly, I think it's more annoying
when people do that, and I'd rather leave discussions and references intact
that remove this stuff.

------
Raed667
I do delete my teweets every few months. They don't get any engagement, and
any that would ever see them already did.

------
muzani
Rarely. I leave my mistakes to cringe at 3 years from now. It's not so bad. I
cringe more from reading old code.

